# Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?



## Administrator (10. Februar 2008)

*Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Leertaste (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

Also ich hätte 1680*1050 im Angebot. Allerdings hat mein Browserfenster nur eine Breite von 1340px * 853px im Ansichtbereich.


----------



## seech (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

1440x900


----------



## Worrel (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

Desktop: 1680x1050
Browserfenster: ~1100x800


----------



## Hard-2-Get (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

Echte 1680x1050 dank Opera-Vollbild-Funktion


----------



## WarPilot (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*



			
				seech am 10.02.2008 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> 1440x900



dito


----------



## N-Traxx (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

2048x1600 zu Hause
1280x1024 in Arbeit


----------



## RichardLancelot (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*



			
				Leertaste am 10.02.2008 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hätte 1680*1050 im Angebot. Allerdings hat mein Browserfenster nur eine Breite von 1340px * 853px im Ansichtbereich.


Bei mir ähnlich...


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

1280x1024


----------



## phoeniX-himself (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

1680x1050


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 11.02.2008 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> 1280x1024


Jo, ich auch.


----------



## ShadowRAM (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

2x[1280x1024] - allerdings NIEMALS im Vollbildmodus!


----------



## gliderpilot (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

[X] 1280 x 960 (Vollbild)


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

-> 1280x1024
-> 480x272

Regards, eX!


----------



## Soki (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

Wow, bin ich einer der wenigen die noch 1024x768 nutzen....Zeit fürn neuen Rechner + TFT


----------



## Blackout (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

1680x1050 und nächsten Monat dann 2x 1680x1050 *freu*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*



			
				Soki am 13.02.2008 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, bin ich einer der wenigen die noch 1024x768 nutzen....Zeit fürn neuen Rechner + TFT


So wenig sind das nicht. Immerhin über 10%, wobei über 50% 1280x1024 gewählt haben. 
Übrigens: Bei mir sinds auch 1024x768 mit meiner 19 Zoll Röhre. ^^ 

SSA


----------



## Soki (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 14.02.2008 00:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Soki am 13.02.2008 18:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10% sind für mich wenig   
Ist schon krass wie sich neben der Rechnergeschwindigkeit auch die Auflösungen mit verändern. Kein Wunder, dass immer mehr Webseiten für 1024er Auflösungen gar nicht mehr richtig darstellbar sind.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

Auf Arbeit 1280x1024, 17" TFT sei Dank.
Zu Hause 1680x1050, 22" TFT sei Dank.

Was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen kann sind die Hinweise, dass man 1680x1050 im Vollbildmodus!!11einself benutzt. IMO skaliert die PCG.de Seite mehr schlecht als recht mit hohen Auflösungen ... also warum ist das so wichtig?  :-o   

Selbst die 1280x1024 reichen für die meisten Webseiten absolut. Vor ca. anderthalb Jahren hatte ich auch noch einen 19" Röhre und hab ihn in 1024x768 betrieben ... wollte halt unbedingt die 100Hz.


----------



## LordMephisto (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

*1440x900 *

Wenn mir der Poll mal über den Weg läuft mach ich auch gerne mein Kreuz.
Auf eine F5 Orgie hab ich kein Bock


----------



## Blackout (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*



			
				LordMephisto am 14.02.2008 09:08 schrieb:
			
		

> *1440x900 *
> 
> Wenn mir der Poll mal über den Weg läuft mach ich auch gerne mein Kreuz.
> Auf eine F5 Orgie hab ich kein Bock




Och so eine Orgie kann doch was schönes sein, ich musste nur 47x F5 drücken


----------



## LordMephisto (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*



			
				Blackout am 14.02.2008 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Och so eine Orgie kann doch was schönes sein, ich musste nur 47x F5 drücken


Muha, ich hab jetzt mitgezählt.
11x F5, dann kam der Poll. Und dann muss ich sehen das meine Auflösung, die immerhin die Standardauflösung bei 19" WS TFTs ist, gar nicht vorhanden ist


----------



## Bensta (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*



			
				SYSTEM am 10.02.2008 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



1680x1050


----------



## Iceman (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

1440x900

Seltsamer Poll, warum fehlen ausgerechnet die beliebtesten Widescreenauflösungen (ergo 1440x900 und 1680x1050), aber seltsame Auflösungen wie 1152x864 oder 1400x1050 die kaum jemand nutzt sind drin?


----------



## Free-Dschi (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

1680x1050 mit HP W2207h


----------



## olstyle (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

1280x1024 auf 19Zoll

Daneben stehen noch 1024*786 auf 15Zoll, aber das Forum hört ja schon bei ca. 600 Pixeln Breite auf zu skalieren  .


----------



## Tieber (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

Wo sind die Widescreenauflösungen?
[x] 1680x1050, aber mit den ganzen Leisten usw. wirds ein bisschen kleiner.


----------



## Timofei (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

ARGHH,gehts noch?
Auch wenns andere schon angedeutet haben.
Wenn ihr Kasperln die Breitbildauflösungen rauslöst die wiederum jetzt schon wahrscheinlich jeder 2.Kasperl hat,glaubt ihr nicht ihr verzerrt die Umfrage ein wenig,weil sich der WS-Nutzer verarscht vorkommt,oder einfach zu faul ist näher nachzusuchen wo er sein Kreuzchen machen darf?
Eben daher könnt ihr diese Umfrage auch gleich mal löschen, oder müsst sie anders stellen...


----------



## Damaskus (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

1920x1200


----------



## autumnSkies (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

*[X] 1680x1050 *

[X] Gegen Ausgrenzung von Widescreen Auflösungen.


----------



## Zsinj (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*



			
				autumnSkies am 26.02.2008 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> *[X] 1680x1050 *
> 
> [X] Gegen Ausgrenzung von Widescreen Auflösungen.



1680*1050 dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu - mich wundert, das das hier fehlt. 
Inzwischen ist das ja eine Standartauflösung.


----------



## Peter23 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*



			
				Zsinj am 26.02.2008 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> autumnSkies am 26.02.2008 16:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So wie die breite dieses Textfeldes aufgebaut ist, hat die PCGames Redaktion etwas gegen WS. Daher sind die auch nicht aufgelistet.


----------



## SteveatMC (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 11.02.2008 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> 1280x1024



Dito!  

Dient die Umfrage nach einer gewissen Zeit dazu, dass das eigentliche Forum für größere Monitore wieder ein wenig größer und der leere Platz links und rechts davon kleiner wird? Oder ist das reine Neugier? :-o


----------



## Razor (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*



			
				Free-Dschi am 17.02.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> 1680x1050 mit HP W2207h



dito 

Hoffentlich wird das hier jetzt endlich mal breiter, _9,5_ (!!) cm "freier Rand" auf beiden (!) Seiten ist schon etwas.....   
Aber alles in der Mitte noch zusätzlich mit Werbung vollquetschen 

Jetzt nichts gegen Werbung im Allgemeinen, aber wenn man schon alles so in die Mitte drängt und dann _noch_ die Werbung reinquetscht....
Die Website sieht imo echt 



Spoiler



ekelhaft


 aus wie sie _jetzt_ ist (von Orange auf Blau sprechen wir gar nicht erst ^^), die Definition von "Verschlimmbesserung" im Gegensatz zu vorher. Naja, auf zum nächsten Design 
Ein paar kleine Verbesserungen hier und da (die breitere Version wurde afaik schon 1-2 Tage nach Veröffentlichung des Redesigns gefordert ^^) und es geht immerhin.


----------



## Scout2000 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

Jo, was ganz wichtiges habt ihr vergessen... 1680x1050 !


----------



## ananas45 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*



			
				Scout2000 am 09.03.2008 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, was ganz wichtiges habt ihr vergessen... 1680x1050 !


Ju   seit einer Woche


----------



## Natschlaus (10. März 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

Na endlich gibts mal ne Umfrage zur Auflösung. 
Ich hoffe ihr macht jetzt endlich die Seite breiter, schließlich haben fast die Hälfte der Besucher die Auflösung 1280x1024 eingestellt.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## Hartz-FEAR (10. März 2008)

*AW:*

1680x1050

variables Design für pcg wäre doch ned schlecht


----------



## absolute-heike (11. März 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*

1680x1050...

Gibts eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, mehrere Tabs nebeneinander darzustellen?

Am coolsten würde ich es finden, wenn mein Bildschirm eine Drehfunktion haben würde... dann könnte ich in DIN A3 Format surfen... (N bisschen weniger, aber ihr wisse schon, was ich sagen will!^^


----------



## bsekranker (11. März 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*



			
				absolute-heike am 11.03.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Am coolsten würde ich es finden, wenn mein Bildschirm eine Drehfunktion haben würde... dann könnte ich in DIN A3 Format surfen... (N bisschen weniger, aber ihr wisse schon, was ich sagen will!^^


Das sollte sich doch per Treiber einstellen lassen.

Zumindest meine uralte Ti 4400 kann das.


----------



## absolute-heike (11. März 2008)

*AW: Mit welcher Auflösung surfen Sie auf pcgames.de?*



			
				bsekranker am 11.03.2008 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> absolute-heike am 11.03.2008 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann müsste ich immer noch meinen Bildschirm drehen können!  Das ist mein wahres Problem...


----------

